# World Series of Fighting 6: Burkman vs Carl



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

WORLD SERIES OF FIGHTING 6: BURKMAN VS. CARL
Date: October 26, 2013
Location: Coral Gables, Florida
Venue: BankUnited Center
Broadcast: NBC Sports Network












> MAIN CARD (NBC Sports Network, 9 p.m. ET)
> Josh Burkman vs. Steve Carl - for inaugural welterweight title
> Carson Beebe vs. Marlon Moraes
> Marcelo Alfaya vs. Jon Fitch
> ...





> A welterweight contest between Jon Fitch (24-6-1) and Marcelo Alfaya (15-6) is the latest addition to the October's "World Series of Fighting 6: Burkman vs. Carl" event.
> 
> World Series of Fighting officials recently announced the new matchup for the Oct. 26 card, which takes place at BankUnited Center in Coral Gables, Fla., and airs on NBC Sports Network. Josh Burkman and Steve Carl meet in the evening's main event with the promotion's inaugural welterweight title on the line.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmajunkie.com/news/2013/...-to-octobers-world-series-of-fighting-6-event


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Fitch needs to win this in the first round imo.... He needs to come out, take him down and sub him or pound him out.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

My heart can't take another Fitch loss


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm looking forward to that day Oct 26th full day of MMA on free tv. At least in my timezone it's UFC fight night at 11 in the morning for the undercard, 2 in the afternoon for the main card, then WSOF prelims at 6 at night, main card 8 at night.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I was wondering how the scheduling was working out with a UFC Fight Night and WSOF fight card on the same day.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

I guess the WSOF really is the place where UFC fighters go to die.
Fitch barely beat a guy he should have smoked.
Torres looked awful. Like, Jens Pulver bad.
Volkmann got beat by an unknown.
And even Burkman (who was ranked in the top ten before this fight) got beat up and triangled by a Bellator washout.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well I wonder what Nick Newell is then.


----------

